# FAT Treiber



## simicoder (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Ich möchte einen FAT 12 (wenn möglich FAT32) treiber für mein selbst entwickeltes Os schreiben. Wie kann ich die FAT auslesen um so was wie einen File-Manager zu schreiben?
Mein os ist momentan im Realmode aber wenn es notwendig ist wechsele ich auch in den protected mode. Kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen?
danke im voraus Simicoder


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

einzelne Sektoren kannst du mit dem BIOS-Interrupt 13h auslesen. Für weitere Infos kannst du ja mal in den ReactOS-Quellen stöbern.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## simicoder (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich will eine txt datei bzw bin datei öffenen und keiner sektoren lesen das hab ich nämlich schon.
und das ist alles auf englisch und das gibt blos funktionen und headder dateien wie man das in c bzw assembler verwendet steht da nicht, und ich  würde das ganze lieber nur in assembler machen
Gruß Simicoder


----------



## Bratkartoffel (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du selber einen Treiber für ein Dateisystem schreiben willst, dann musst du mit Sektoren arbeiten, anders geht das auf dem Level nicht.
Schau dir am Besten mal die Spezifikation von FAT an (z.B. hier auf Wikipedia) und schau wie du über die dort liegenden Daten an die benötigten Informationen (in welchen Sektoren liegt die Datei?) kommst.

// Edit: Oder hier die offizielle Spezifikation von FAT32.

Gruß
BK


----------



## simicoder (13. Oktober 2010)

also ich weiß wie fat funktioniert ich weiß nur nicht wie ich die tabelle auslese
und ja ich hab den artikel gelesen


----------



## BassBox (22. Oktober 2010)

Das interresirt mich auch da ich mich ebenfalls an einem eigenem Os versuche und ein Fat treiber wäre tatsächlich sehr nützlich. Aber mein Problem ist nicht gennerell fat sondern dass cih nicht weiß auf welchem sektor sich die FAT Befindet. Ich würde diese dann mit dem int 13h in den Arbeitsspeicher laden und dann auslensen. (Leider weis ich noch nicht genau wie aber  das finde ich schon noch herraus)
gruß BassBox


----------

